# Bremse öffnet nicht mehr richtig?



## flotrio (28. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner Vorderradbremse an mein AMS. Das Teil öffnet nicht mehr richtig, bewegt man das Rad hört man die Bremsbacken schleifen. Ich hab vorsichtig die Kolben zurückgedrückt, aber nach ein zweimal Bremsen, war das Schleifen wieder da? Kann mir irgend jemand die Ursache verraten, bzw. die geeignete Gegenmaßnahme? wär super ...


----------



## aufgehts (28. April 2012)

Kolben gängig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flotrio (28. April 2012)

ok thanx
was darf da hin
Silikon Spray
Öl?


----------



## norman68 (29. April 2012)

Das was in der Bremse an Bremsflüssigkeit drinnen ist.


----------



## kubitix (29. April 2012)

Lappen, Bremsenreiniger


----------



## fatz (29. April 2012)

flotrio schrieb:


> ok thanx
> was darf da hin
> Silikon Spray
> Öl?


sch...egal, solang du nix davon auf die belaege saust. ich nehm meistens wd40 oder atf.
hinterher n bissl durchblasen, das nix mehr rumsabbert, belaege wieder rein und gut is


----------



## whiteshark (4. Mai 2012)

Bei Bremsflüssigkeit kann es sein, das sich Wasser in die Leitung gezogen hat. Somit ist der Druck in der Leitung erhöht wird.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2012)

whiteshark schrieb:


> Bei Bremsflüssigkeit kann es sein, das sich Wasser in die Leitung gezogen hat. Somit ist der Druck in der Leitung erhöht wird.



Dann würde er die Kolben nicht mehr ganz zurück drücken können, es würde dauernd schleifen und nicht erst nach Betätigung des Bremshebels.

Wie kommst du außerdem drauf, dass sich der Druck in der Leitung erhöhen würde? Nur weil mehr Flüssigkeit drinnen ist und die Kolben deshalb nicht mehr zurück gehen, ist mehr Druck drinnen? Oh Mann.......


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. Mai 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> sch...egal, solang du nix davon auf die belaege saust. ich nehm meistens wd40 oder atf.
> hinterher n bissl durchblasen, das nix mehr rumsabbert, belaege wieder rein und gut is



damit ruinierst du die Kolbendichtung !
nur Bremsfl. auf die Kolben, nix anderes


----------



## fatz (4. Mai 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> damit ruinierst du die Kolbendichtung !


dann ruiniere ich das an einer juicy7 schon seit 2006 und an einer elixir cr seit anfang 2011.....
sind komischerweise beide noch dicht


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. Mai 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> dann ruiniere ich das an einer juicy7 schon seit 2006 und an einer elixir cr seit anfang 2011.....
> sind komischerweise beide noch dicht



Glaub mir, dass ist ein schlechter Tipp, für die meisten Bremsen.
Da gehört kein WD40 ... dran, auch nicht an die Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (5. Mai 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Glaub mir, dass ist ein schlechter Tipp, für die meisten Bremsen.
> Da gehört kein WD40 ... dran, auch nicht an die Hebel.



Das Fett, bzw. Öl sich nicht mit allen Gummis vertragen, müßte doch bereits aus den Stoppt-AIDS-Kampagnen bekannt sein. 
So langsam sollte sich das herumgesprochen haben.
Hinzu kommt, daß WD40 auch noch Lösungsmittel erhält, welche Gummidichtungen auch nicht gerade gut tun.


----------



## Bike-Werner (5. Mai 2012)

Ja - es gibt sogar Leute die benutzen WD40 für wirklich alles !


----------



## CelticTiger (5. Mai 2012)

Auch die Unsitte, Brunox "Federgabel Deo" auf die Standrohre vor jeder Fahrt aufzusprühen rächt sich langfristig mit immer schwergängigeren Buchsen, so daß noch mehr Brunox verwendet wird. Für Brunox und Gabelhersteller, bzw. Serviceindustrie ein hervorragendes Geschäft. Rock Shox hat die Brunox-Empfehlung nach einem verheerenden Kundenfeedback dann auch zurückgezogen. Nur Fox warnt ganz offiziell vor dem vermeintlichen Wundermittelchen.

Nachtrag:
Ich habe gerade mal auf der Website von Brunox nachgeschaut und war äußerst überascht, daß dort immer noch die Empfehlung durch Rock Shox angepriesen wird. Im Übrigen sind die Beschreibung des Federgabel Deos aufgrund falschen Aussagen und Irreführungen ein Fall für die Verbraucherzentrale, bzw. für den Konsumentenverein in der Schweiz.
Diese Geschichte ist richtig ärgerlich!


----------



## Tumbe (13. Mai 2012)

Hi Folks,

kurz zu mir, bin neu hier und absolut blutiger Anfänger in allem was MTB betrifft. Hab mir jetzt mal mein allererstes Bike überhaupt zugelegt...CUBE AMS 110 Pro mit kompletter XT Schaltung.

Ich habe einige "Probleme" was das MTB betrifft, will hier aber vorerst nur auf die Bremsen eingehen.

Bei starker Beanspruchung der Hinterradbremse macht diese ziemlich laute Quietschgeräusche. Ist das normal ??? Auch wenn ich Downhill mal voll reingreifen muss vibriert sogar mein Sattelcool von der Bremswirkung, auch normal ???? Will vorsichtshalber mal fragen bevor da etwas nicht stimmt und ich das Material wegen falscher Einstellungen zu schnell verschleise.

Gruß Björn


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Mai 2012)

Als Pflegemittel benutze ich u.a. Vaseline. 
Im Wiki :


> In der Industrie wird sie als wirksamer Schmierstoff mit gutem Korrosionsschutz eingesetzt. Sie verhält sich chemisch neutral gegenüber allen Werkstoffen.



Mit etwas Motoröl vermischt auch als Kettenschmierstoff


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. Mai 2012)

Tumbe schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> kurz zu mir, bin neu hier und absolut blutiger Anfänger in allem was MTB betrifft. Hab mir jetzt mal mein allererstes Bike überhaupt zugelegt...CUBE AMS 110 Pro mit kompletter XT Schaltung.
> 
> ...



Kommt immer mal wieder vor, dass ne Bremse quietscht. Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten dem entgegenzuwirken :
1. Bremssattel justieren
2. an den Bremsbelägen mit ner Feile die Kanten leicht anfasen
3. Schauen das die Kolben gleichmäßig ausfahren -
wenn nicht, Kolben gängig machen
4. Schrauben an der Bremsscheibe lockern und wieder gleichmäßig anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anton1980 (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, benötige bitte eure Hilfe.
MTB Vorderrad, Bremsscheibe.
Nach optimaler Einstellung, 2mal vom Fachmann einige Male von mir folgendes:
Nach der ersten oder vielleicht dritten Bremsung schleift die Bremsscheibe wieder. Die Bremse öffnet anscheinend nicht zu ihrer Ausgangsposition zurück. Habe 2mal die Bremse,Kolben abmontiert und bemerkt das bei harter Bremsung die Blätter nur mit einem Schraubenzieher in die Ausgangsposition zurückzubringen sind.
Das MTB wurde über 10 Jahre nicht benutzt.Ein Wheeler Falcon 40. Mein erstes Rad mit Bremscheiben.
Bedanke mich im voraus


----------



## xlacherx (13. Juni 2018)

Anton1980 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, benötige bitte eure Hilfe.
> MTB Vorderrad, Bremsscheibe.
> Nach optimaler Einstellung, 2mal vom Fachmann einige Male von mir folgendes:
> Nach der ersten oder vielleicht dritten Bremsung schleift die Bremsscheibe wieder. Die Bremse öffnet anscheinend nicht zu ihrer Ausgangsposition zurück. Habe 2mal die Bremse,Kolben abmontiert und bemerkt das bei harter Bremsung die Blätter nur mit einem Schraubenzieher in die Ausgangsposition zurückzubringen sind.
> ...



Die Wunderlösung: Bremskolben mobilisieren. 

Laufrad (inkl Bremsscheibe) und Beläge demontieren. Dann als aller erstes den Bremssattel inkl. Kolben reinigen. Hierfür eignet sich z.b. eine alte Zahnbürste, Pinsel o.Ä. mit Spüliwasser. Ist alles sauber, geht das eigentliche mobilisieren los. 
Kolben zurück drücken - und anschließen einen fest halten. Dann den anderen Kolben raus pumpen (aufpassen dass er nicht raus fällt). dann etwas Bremsmedium (bei Shimano ist das z.B. Mineral Öl) auf den Kolben auftragen. Nun den Kolben wieder komplett zurück drücken. Nun diesen Kolben mehrmals raus pumpen und wieder zurück drücken. 
Jetzt das ganze umgekehrt machen. Hast du beide Kolben auf diese weiße mobilisiert, reinigst du dem Bremssattel. (Wenn die Kolben zurück gedrückt sind). 
Zu guter Letzt setzt du wieder die Bremsbeläge ein und montierst das Laufrad. 

Wenn das Rad 10 Jahre stand, wäre es eventuell auch kein Fehler, wenn das Bremsmedium mal getauscht wird. Dabei kannst du am ende auch mal neue Bremsbeläge montieren.


----------



## Anton1980 (13. Juni 2018)

Vorab,vielen Dank für die Mühe xlacherx.


----------

